# Bluetooth Music



## womer86 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can someone help me out? Can i play music through the USB with an android phone? If so, how? I came from an iphone and i just got the galaxy s4 and i have no idea how to use it. I don't know if it's a phone setting, or if it's even possible. I know if all else fails I can use the 1/8 inch jack but I'd rather use the USB if it's possible. And how bouth bluetooth? Is that possible? Kinda clueless here...


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sync the phone and radio and go to "Bluetooth Option" like you would select cd/am/fm/xm radio. I have playlists in my phone, so I select my playlist on my phone and hit play. It does the rest.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

womer86, if you have the base radio with steering wheel controls and the USB/Aux jacks in the center glove box, then follow the link in my sig to the Bluetooth Stereo AUX.


----------

